# Shoes for Speedplay with 4-hole bolt pattern



## eurorider (Jul 10, 2005)

Which shoes currently have a sole with a 4-hole bolt pattern?

I know you can use 3-hole shoes with the Speedplay pedals by using the adapters but that adds to the stack height and weight. 

I like Sidi shoes but they're all 3-hole right? I'm sure I can find a pair of shoes with the 4-hole pattern that feel comfortable. My feet aren't too picky.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

I run Speedplay X-1's on SIDI Genius shoes. The shoes have a 2 hole pattern. The adaptor plates are thin and light. I think this is a popular combination.

Al


----------



## Endless Goods (May 25, 2004)

*Stock or custom*

Rocket 7


----------



## eurorider (Jul 10, 2005)

Is Rocket 7 the only shoe with a 4-hole bolt pattern?

They seem overpriced and besides their rather ugly looks, I've heard they are not very durable.


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

So, other than the ridiculously priced Rockets, there are no other shoes with the speedplay 4-bolt pattern available? 

Thanks,
Vance


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Time has passed it by*



eurorider said:


> Which shoes currently have a sole with a 4-hole bolt pattern?
> 
> I know you can use 3-hole shoes with the Speedplay pedals by using the adapters but that adds to the stack height and weight.
> 
> I like Sidi shoes but they're all 3-hole right? I'm sure I can find a pair of shoes with the 4-hole pattern that feel comfortable. My feet aren't too picky.


Since the death of the Time Equipe pedal series at the end of 2002 (introduction of the Impact pedal), there have not been many shoes produced with 4-hole mounting. The Impact pedals had a 4-hole mounting but that was really just appease people who had dedicated 4-hole shoes. With the RXS line they have done away with 4-hole mounting.

I'm sure if you look on eBay you can find some dedicated 4-hole shoes. Time Equipe Pro (Profil, CX, and Evolution) were all 4-hole compatible. But they aren't carbon soles and they really weren't that low profile. A current Sidi Genius 5.5 Carbon sole with the Speedplay 3-hole adapter would give a lower stack height. Carnac had its own adapters for its UCS-3 soles, including a Speedplay version but this was very thick with a captial "T" and the shoes were heavy with a capital "H". Another slightly more elegant insert system was that of the Northwave Evolution shoes. They had carbon inserts for different pedal systems including Time 4-hole so they could take Speedplay directly. Finally, Adidas had a dedicated 4-hole shoe in the Frosco Carbon. But any of these would have a greater stack height than Sidi with the 3-hole adapter.

If you want light weight and the lowest stack possible you will have to go custom with Rocket 7 or D2.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

*Sidi Genius*

Don't let four holes limit you, I have Speedplay's mounted on my Sidi Genius (w/ adapter)with no problems.


----------



## ulandt (Jul 21, 2009)

If your concern is stack height then you probably won't like any of the 4-bolt shoes out there so far.

The Lake Speedplay soles that I have seen are THICK! They have built a special space for a sliding 4-hole plate inside the shoe. The darn things are so thick that it negates the stack height benefit of removing the adapter. These shoes were also not the lightest. You could get just as low and lighter with many 3-hole shoes. The only remaining advantage is ease of setup and potentially better power transfer (at least on the upstroke). DMT and Sidi might be lighter, but the designs are essentially the same as Lake. I don't see how they can be any thinner, but I have not had the opportunity to measure them. Anyway, beware reviews that measure stack height from the outside (bottom) of the sole. 

If I were designing a shoe, I'd put the plate on the inside of the shoe (under the insole) in 2 parts (front and back). Yes, I know, things would have to be kept flush for comfort and bolt length would be a concern because of the curvature of the top of the sole. I might just drill... but I'd use T-nuts, not wood screws (crazy).


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*DMT and Bont*

I am riding on DMT's right now with a 4 hole pattern. I went thru 2 sets of Adidas before went to the DMTs, and don't regret it. I think Competitive Cyclist have a review on their web site on them. I like them, but they are white, but light, no adapters, extra screws, blah, blah, blah. 
I know Bont makes a stock set and they will custom make a set four you as well with a 4hole pattern. I conversed with a guy named Stephan down in Australia about them. Bont did quote me a price, but I'd have to did for it, but it wasn't too expensive. I have no idea how Bonts fit/feel though. 
IMO, as popular as speedplay's are, I'm surprised there aren't more mfg's offering 4 hole patterns...


----------



## BrokenBonz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sidi’s Got Sole – SIDI plus Speedplay | Roadbike Review Interbike Coverage


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ulandt said:


> If your concern is stack height then you probably won't like any of the 4-bolt shoes out there so far.
> 
> The Lake Speedplay soles that I have seen are THICK! They have built a special space for a sliding 4-hole plate inside the shoe. The darn things are so thick that it negates the stack height benefit of removing the adapter. These shoes were also not the lightest. You could get just as low and lighter with many 3-hole shoes. The only remaining advantage is ease of setup and potentially better power transfer (at least on the upstroke). DMT and Sidi might be lighter, but the designs are essentially the same as Lake. I don't see how they can be any thinner, but I have not had the opportunity to measure them. Anyway, beware reviews that measure stack height from the outside (bottom) of the sole.
> 
> If I were designing a shoe, I'd put the plate on the inside of the shoe (under the insole) in 2 parts (front and back). Yes, I know, things would have to be kept flush for comfort and bolt length would be a concern because of the curvature of the top of the sole. I might just drill... but I'd use T-nuts, not wood screws (crazy).


you did notice that the last post in this thread before yours was back in 2006, didn't you?


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

ulandt said:


> If your concern is stack height then you probably won't like any of the 4-bolt shoes out there so far.
> 
> The Lake Speedplay soles that I have seen are THICK!


Not mine. I ahve Lake CX 236 shoes and they are the best shoes I've owned since starting racing in the late 1980's and going through piles of great shoes from Sidi, Nike, Adidas, and DMT to name a few. I wrote a review about the Lakes last year and I still stand by every word. They're awesome IMO: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/lake-shoes-any-opinions-219686.html


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> you did notice that the last post in this thread before yours was back in 2006, didn't you?


LOL, I hope that guy still isn't waiting for 4-hole shoes for his Speedplay's.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Endless Goods said:


> Rocket 7


They must be updating their website because the icons don't work.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> They must be updating their website because the icons don't work.


Rocket 7 has been out of business for some time now.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

bwahahahaahaha
2006??
Awesome grave dig.


----------

